

Android Makes Me Sad - dweekly
https://medium.com/@dweekly/android-makes-me-sad-13e45fb372

======
meridian100
"But it’s not. And it’s not really HTC’s fault as much as Google’s. It’s been
awful being on Android."

Then proceeds to list issues, many (if not most) of which are related to HTC's
customization or hardware.

------
jgeorge
You loaded a first-release beta build of iOS, weren't impressed with the
volume of changes to the OS, even though most of the "new" features were
disabled in the first releases, then, disillusioned, abandoned the platform
for an Android device.

Fickle much? I should value your opinion about technology, because...?

